# Mit Forellenteig im Fluss auf Grund



## Wertachfischer_KF (12. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,
hin und wieder versuche ich es beim Forellenfischen mit dem Teig von Berkley. Habe damit noch nie nenneswerte Erfolge erzielt, aber irgendwie denke ich mir, muss der Teig ja funktionieren. Der Forellenteig ist in sofern praktisch, da man ihn zuhause eine Zeit lang aufbewahren kann und somit auch für spontane Sessions immer griffbereit hat.

Ich fische an einem kleinen Fluss auf Grund. Eigentlich fängt man dort klassisch mit Würmern recht gut. Problem dabei ist, dass statt einer Forelle häufig ein Barsch oder Döbel am Haken hängt. Den Teig knete ich auf einen Haken mit Spirale. Allerdings scheint er dort nicht lange zu halten. Hole ich die Montage nach gefühlt 10 Minuten rein, klebt an der Spirale nur noch ein kleiner Rest vom Teig und der Haken ist blank. Kann es sein, dass der Teig die Strömung nicht verträgt?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Forellenteig? Ist der nur etwas für den Forellenzirkus oder kann man damit auch im natürlichen Fließgewässer Fische fangen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. März 2021)

Moin,

Forellenteig ist für die kommerziellen Forellenseen gedacht - stationär und zum Schleppen.

Unnatürlichere Köder gibt es nicht an einem natürlichen Fluss.

Die Pellet-gewohnten Zuchtfische im angelteich nehmen den Köder an , wildlebende Forellen eher nicht .

Der Köder ist nicht für ein Fliessgewässer entwickelt worden, sondern für Stillgewässer , in dem er kontinuierlich Lockstoffe freisetzt , weicher wird und sich immer mehr in einer Duftwolke auflöst.

Die Strömung im Fluss trägt die Teigmasse ruckzuck ab.

Fazit : kein guter Fluss-Köder .

R.S.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. März 2021)

Ich habe bisher auch noch von keinen Erfolgen an natürlichen Gewässern gheört. Außer: Vor einigen Jahre landete bei uns in der Redaktion eine Meeräschen-Fangmeldung. Angeblich auf grünes Powerbait


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2021)

hi,
ich würde widersprechen. Forellen im Fluss gehen oft auf die Bewegung. wenn man den teig aktiv führt (und er am Haken hält) sollte man fangen. Allerdings würde man bestimmt auch was fangen, wenn man eine pommes an den Haken macht und die sich gut bewegt .... . 

Eins sollte man auch noch beachten. Forellen werden meist fangfähig in den Fluss eingesetzt und genau diese Fische stammen von einem Züchter. Die Forellen werden mit forellenfuter gefüttert und ihnen wurde es antrainiert auf bewegeung zu reagieren und zu fressen ... .

Glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass Teig am Fluss nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Mikesch (12. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... .
> 
> Glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass Teig am Fluss nichts verloren hat.


Diese Aussage ist mir zu pauschal.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass Teig am Fluss nichts verloren hat.





mikesch schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist mir zu pauschal.


Wenn man einmal die Glitzerreste am Ufer so manchen Forellensees betrachtet, kann man froh sein, das dieses in der Natur nicht geschieht. Ich kann nicht sagen aus welchem Metall das Glitzer besteht oder ob das schädlich ist, schön ist es nicht am Ufer. Und die meisten Gläser haben nun mal einen Glitzeranteil.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. März 2021)

Kumpel von mir nennt den Teig

"Chemo-Kacke"

Irgendwie hadder recht....

R.S.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Eins sollte man auch noch beachten. Forellen werden meist fangfähig in den Fluss eingesetzt


Es wäre schlimm, wenn das pauschal und überall der Fall wäre .

zum Forellenteig: wie die Vorposter schon erwähnten, wild aufgewachsene Forellen werden dir was husten. Pelletbomber, Döbel, Barben oder Brachsen nehmen den Teig aber gerne mal mit.


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es wäre schlimm, wenn das pauschal und überall der Fall wäre .



Ok, das war natürlich sehr pauschal! ich selber kenne in der mitte von deutschland keinen Fluss, der ohne den besatz von Forellen zurecht kommt ... .


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. März 2021)

Wobei ja noch ein Unterschied ist zwischen Regenbogen und Bachforellen.

Die Bachforellen beißen selbst als Sonderbesatz am Angelteich , viel , viel schlechter auf den grellen Teig, als die Regenbogenforellen.

Welcher Verein setzt in einen naturnahen Bach / Fluss Pellet-Regenbogner aus der Teichwirtschaft !!!???

R.S.


----------



## nostradamus (13. März 2021)

Hi
Keine Regenbogen die dürfen nicht gesetzt werden. Bachforellen! Die müssen ja auch gross gezogen werden...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

Mit solchen Puff-Pasten habe ich in natürlichen Gewässern noch nie etwas fangen können, obwohl ich es bereits ein paar Mal als Notköder ausprobiert habe.
Wobei ich die (auftreibende) Paste stationär angeboten hatte, was in Forellenseen aber ja bereits zu Bissen führt. Geschleppt habe ich es in der Natur noch nicht probiert aber dann könnte ich auch gleich zu Spinnködern greifen.

Auch brachten mir spezielle Angel-Marshmallows noch keinen Erfolg in der Natur, grün und mit Knoblauchgeschmack.
Wahrscheinlich tickt so eine FoPu-Forelle doch deutlich anders als ein Wildfisch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

Interessant ist doch, dass man etwa mit einer auftreibendem Teigkugel aus klassischem Teig sehr wohl Wildfische fangen kann. Da möchte ich gar nicht wissen, was Berkley & Co. so in ihre bunten Puff-Pasten rühren und in welchen Labors so etwas wohl an Fischen getestet wurde. Die Forellen aus dem Forellensee scheinen es ja zu mögen, auch wenn es lediglich stationär angeboten wird.

Vielleicht ist das Prinzip ähnlich wie wenn man sich als Mensch seinen Gaumen mit zu viel Maggi und derlei Zusätzen "versaut" hat. Natürliche Aromen kicken einen da kaum noch und überall haut man sich dann dieses Zeug ran. Bestimmt liegt das Geheimnis in den Futterpellets, mit denen die fangfertigen Forellen ja eine lange Zeit vorher gefüttert wurden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann fingen sie beim Anangeln in einem Angelverein auch viele solcher Satzforellen mit diesen bunten Teigen. Gerade besetzt, schon war der Fisch wieder draußen, das war dann quasi wie am Forellensee. Die Fische die nicht direkt wieder gefangen wurden gewöhnten sich dann auch an andere Nahrung und konnten später etwa mit kleinen Köderfischen etc. gefangen werden.

Bei diesen künstlichen und bunten Teigen läuft glaube ich viel über Konditionierung, daher scheinen sich Wildfische nicht wirklich dafür zu interessieren.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Keine Regenbogen die dürfen nicht gesetzt werden. Bachforellen! Die müssen ja auch gross gezogen werden...


Gilt das irgendwo speziell.
In Bayern sind Rebos aber in vielen Gewässern.
Und da mein ich jetzt kein Puff etc...
Schon normale Flüsse.


----------



## nostradamus (13. März 2021)

Bei uns in Hessen dürfen wie zb keine Reform in öffentlichen Gewässern aussetzen. Also flüsse dürfen bur bachforellen besetzt werden..


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. März 2021)

In unserem Fluß werden auch nur Bachforellen, auch Bachsaiblinge in fangfähiger Größe besetzt. 
Die werden zwar fast alle wieder herausgefunden, aber Teig nimmt niemand! Mais, Wurm, Maden und Bienenmaden sind an Pose und auf Grund sehr gute Köder, die von den meisten auch erfolgreich angeboten werden. 

Ich persönlich habe bisher mit fingerlangen Gründlingen kurz über Grund immer erfolgreich auf große Forellen geangelt, Insbesondere Nachts.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Bei uns in Hessen dürfen wie zb keine Reform in öffentlichen Gewässern aussetzen. Also flüsse dürfen bur bachforellen besetzt werden..


Danke für die Info. 
Scheint bei uns nicht so zu sein. 
Wer will kanns hier nachlesen:






						Download-Angebote vom Fischereiverein Lenggries e.V.
					

Zum Download stehen bereit: Fischereiordnungen, Gewässerordnungen, SEPA-Mandat, Jahrestermine, Mitgliederzeitschriften, Verbandsbeiträge etc.



					www.fischereiverein-lenggries.de
				



Im Verbandsbeitrag zur Regenbogen Forelle. 

Zum Thema zurück:
Ich hasse eigentlich die Teige.
Was offen nach 10 Jahren nicht schimmelt kan nix natürliches sein  .
Mit Maden Wurm und Co.kommt man eigentlich immer zum Erfolg.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2021)

Einen Teig vor dem Angeln zu kneten dauert keine 5 Min., wer dann auf die unendliche Haltbarkeit der Chemieteige setzt, tut mir leid.
Wer zu faul zum Teig machen ist, der nehme einfach ein Stück Weißbrot und knete sich das an den Haken.
Das Zeug, dieser bunte Fertigteig, ist ähnlich unfängig wie die in Formalin schwimmenden Köfis im Glas, welche ebenfalls für die Ewigkeit konserviert wurden.
Das diese Teige im Forellenpuff Fische fangen, soll auch nichts heißen, schließlich beißen diese auch auf ne Zigarrettenkippe, Kaugummi, Alufolie u.ä..

Jürgen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. März 2021)

Zum Thema Besatz: auch in der Wertach erhält sich der Bestand nicht von alleine. Wir setzen regelmäßig Bachforellen ein, die unser Verein in kleineren Bächen selbst züchtet (im Herbst werden diese mit dem E-Gerät gefangen und in die Wertach umgesiedelt). Dieses Jahr gab es aber auch einen Besatz mit fangfähigen Bachforellen, die von einer Zucht kamen. Aus diesem Grund wurde die Schonzeit dieses Jahr auch zwei Wochen verlängert (normalerweise ist die Bachforelle ab 1.3. offen). 

Wurm fängt grundsätzlich gut. Aber leider fängt man damit auch viele Döbel und Barsche. Welche Köder wären denn noch geeignet, um gezielt Forellen zu fangeln? Mit Mais war ich bisher auch nur wenig erfolgreich.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Zum Thema Besatz: auch in der Wertach erhält sich der Bestand nicht von alleine. Wir setzen regelmäßig Bachforellen ein, die unser Verein in kleineren Bächen selbst züchtet (im Herbst werden diese mit dem E-Gerät gefangen und in die Wertach umgesiedelt). Dieses Jahr gab es aber auch einen Besatz mit fangfähigen Bachforellen, die von einer Zucht kamen. Aus diesem Grund wurde die Schonzeit dieses Jahr auch zwei Wochen verlängert (normalerweise ist die Bachforelle ab 1.3. offen).
> 
> Wurm fängt grundsätzlich gut. Aber leider fängt man damit auch viele Döbel und Barsche. Welche Köder wären denn noch geeignet, um gezielt Forellen zu fangeln? Mit Mais war ich bisher auch nur wenig erfolgreich.


Hallo
Eine Top Methode wäre auch kleine tote Köfis an auftreibener Montage anzubieten.
Einfach etwas vor dem köfi ne Pilotpose aufziehen.
Die Entfernung hängt vom Gewicht des Kofi ab.
Er soll schön über Grund auf und ab wedeln.
Die Pose gibt nen zusätzlichen Reiz.






						Westline Forellenvorfach (Gelb/Rot, Länge: 170 cm, Pilot) | BAUHAUS
					

Westline Forellenvorfach kaufen bei BAUHAUS: Gelb/Rot, Länge: 170 cm, Pilot Online bestellen oder Reservieren & Abholen im Fachcentrum




					www.bauhaus.info
				



Die Montage würde dann so wie im Link aussehen.
Den Köfi einfach mit der Hakenöffnung obendurch ins Maul hängen.

Kunstmaden oder so sollten auch funktionieren.
Bin da bisher aberer nicht weit gekommen und etwas skeptisch bei Forellen.
Weißfische hingegen gehen da gut drauf.

Den Klassiker Bienen Made mir Styropor Kugel funktioniert auch einwandfrei auf Forellen.
Allerdings bei Döbel auch beliebt.
Und die Kugeln fallen bei bissen öfter ab .



			Weiterleitungshinweis
		

Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Hab dir die Köfi Montage schnell mal gezeichnet. 
So kann man sich es besser vorstellen. 
Und das lässt sich auch prima zupfen und langsam einholen. 
Oder halt Stationär.


----------

